# Such a proud Dad!



## Rockstarpets (Mar 11, 2010)

:clap:


----------



## GK. (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally, I find this irresponsible. A tarantula bite might not do much to an adult, little kids are a whole different story though.


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree, that's a dumb idea, putting your daughter and the tarantula in harms way.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree. I have 2 daughters (5yr + 4yr) and they like to look at my T's but know that they are capable of biting and causing great pain. I do not advise doing that or would be proud of it as an accomplishment.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 14, 2010)

Would you all be making the comments if they were allowing her to pet a dog, or any other soft fuzzy animal for that matter? Dogs have killed more people in one year than tarantulas have in eons.
They clearly have the situation under control. Someone is keeping the child from grabbing the tarantula and provoking  bite. 
Interacting with any animal has its inherent risks.


----------



## perun (Mar 14, 2010)

What about a little girl?did she really want spider crawling on her?


----------



## Redneck (Mar 14, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> Would you all be making the comments if they were allowing her to pet a dog, or any other soft fuzzy animal for that matter? Dogs have killed more people in one year than tarantulas have in eons.
> They clearly have the situation under control. Someone is keeping the child from grabbing the tarantula and provoking  bite.
> Interacting with any animal has its inherent risks.


Did you really just compare this situation to a dog or a soft fuzzy animal? Seriously? Really? Ok no I am just kidding..

I cant say nothing.. I have done this with my nieces before.. Just let the T walk over the kid as if it were your hand.. Risk.. Yes.. Of course there is a risk.. But ain't that the responsibility of the owner of that T to responsibly determine if that T is going to cooperate.. 

Yes I know.. It would be more responsible if the owner of the T didn't do that at all.. Right? Why risk it.. Right?

P.S. All I have done was let my niece lay her hand down in front of the T while it was walking.. It walked over her hand.. So that to her was handling a tarantula..


----------



## Redneck (Mar 14, 2010)

perun said:


> What about a little girl?did she really want spider crawling on her?


Honestly.. If you look at her expression on her face.. I bet she didnt mind it at all.. Just what I would think looking at the picture..


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah it looks like shes curious about it... hey... it could be an OBT?? at least its a decently docile T... 

its like having a kid touch a snake at a school function... yeah the snake could swing around and tag the kid... but if they control the situation and dont allow the kid to stress the animal its highly unlikly


----------



## hassman789 (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont think its that bad you guys. it has the venom of about a bee sting. little kids are ALWAYS getting stung by bees.and it teaches theres nothing to be afraid of.  and i think it is an accomplishment


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 14, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> yeah it looks like shes curious about it... hey... it could be an OBT?? at least its a decently docile T...
> 
> its like having a kid touch a snake at a school function... yeah the snake could swing around and tag the kid... but if they control the situation and dont allow the kid to stress the animal its highly unlikly





hassman789 said:


> i dont think its that bad you guys. it has the venom of about a bee sting. little kids are ALWAYS getting stung by bees.and it teaches theres nothing to be afraid of.  and i think it is an accomplishment


I agree with both of you. If not for the legal liabilities I would allow my students to handle mine when I am working with them and doing the education thing.


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok so the tarantula doesn't have a high toxicity of venom so the little girl will be fine

What about the tarantula? it has to be atleast 4 or 5 feet from the ground.


I think its a good idea to get your kids involved but sit her down on the floor or on a couch or bed and let the spider walk over his/her hand or on their lap, but not when your holding him/her 4' off the ground.


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mattyb said:


> Ok so the tarantula doesn't have a high toxicity of venom so the little girl will be fine
> 
> What about the tarantula? it has to be atleast 4 or 5 feet from the ground.
> 
> ...


considering that you cant see their feet.. or anything else to judge distance... he could be sitting on a chair holding her in his lap...


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 15, 2010)

if you look at the position of the little girl, she is being held. if the adult were sitting then the girl would be sitting on their lap am i right? the adult has the girl cradled in her right arm hence she is standing. I really don't care anymore.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 15, 2010)

Rockstarpets said:


> :clap:


Kudos to you Rockstarpets. 
And, I am so sorry that your welcome to this sight has been less than welcoming and fraught with such disdain and turmoil.
I hope you don't become discouraged and leave us.


----------



## Rockstarpets (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems that some would just rather make every negative assumption than give benefit of the doubt.  Some are just like that, doesn't bother me.

And to clarify:  Yes, she wanted to handle it (she wants to handle everything!), I have handled this spider on many occasions and trust it as much as my dog, the spider was less than a foot over my leg as I was leaning against the table behind us, and it was on her for about 10 seconds, just enough to get her assimilated to them and give her the experience.

Thanks to those who enjoyed the picture and took from it what I intended, simply a display of a future hobbyist (and just a damn cute pic IMO).  And to those that didn't, you have your right to your concerns.  All I ask is that if an assumption is to be made that it is made in a way to trust my judgement in my child's safety rather than the other way around.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 16, 2010)

ok.. it would be irresponsible.. if they were _forcing_ her to handle an S. calceatum or something... wtf people, its a B. smithi...


Cute pic! She looks very intrigued by it, definitely not afraid.


----------



## Rockstarpets (Mar 16, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> ok.. it would be irresponsible.. if they were _forcing_ her to handle an S. calceatum or something... wtf people, its a B. smithi...
> 
> 
> Cute pic! She looks very intrigued by it, definitely not afraid.


So I shouldn't post the picture of her with the H. lividium on her hand?


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL

H. lividum? Nah, not dangerous enough!


----------



## endoflove (Mar 18, 2010)

CUTE!!!! she's like a new friend, but feals prickly!


----------



## Abby (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww beautiful smithi, and beautiful girl


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 18, 2010)

*Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful.....Beautiful Girl*



Abby said:


> Aww beautiful smithi, and beautiful girl


Both Girls are Beautiful, Rockstar.

Here is my Beautiful Boy and MM Vagans:







- Jason


----------



## Rockstarpets (Mar 18, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Both Girls are Beautiful, Rockstar.
> 
> Here is my Beautiful Boy and MM Vagans:
> 
> ...


Love it, get the next gen involved.  Keeps our hobby going!


----------



## lovebug (Mar 22, 2010)

My personal opinion is that as long as it is being handled approproatly that it is not as big of a deal as everyone is making it out to be.


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 22, 2010)

cute pics, both of you!  i think of all Ts, Brachys are the most docile, most predictable, and thus most amenable to handling, esp if you're familiar with its temperament.  they're great for just sitting and lookin pretty


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 22, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> cute pics, both of you!  i think of all Ts, Brachys are the most docile, most predictable, and thus most amenable to handling, esp if you're familiar with its temperament.  they're great for just sitting and lookin pretty


What about G pulchra:?


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 22, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> What about G pulchra:?


sure, they're fine too... i was speaking more to the genus, though, as a whole.  G. rosea can have its idiosyncrasies and be a bit more unpredictable, ime.  it really all boils down to the temperament of the individual spider, though.  i would be comfortable with either my rosea or any of my brachys being handled.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice looking pik!


----------

